# Boy or Girl?????



## allisonb (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll be finding out on Monday.....am feeling more excited than I thought I would.  This is number 4 after all and as I already have two girls and a boy it really doesn't matter.

BS have settled down again following my hectic week last week.  Husband is back home and seems fine thank goodness!  Lots of hypos, but I guess I'll keep that to myself on Monday!

Allison x


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2009)

hiya alison pleased your BS has settled im sure now things are abit better and hubby home that will help alot, sorry to hear of all the hypos,If i was going to pluck id go with boy! x


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 29, 2009)

Hiya! So glad your hubby's home - best place to get back up & running as it were!  And hopefully as things calm down a bit so will your blood sugars!  

As for gender...I reckon for your lad's sake, it'd better be a boy!  Seriously outnumbered otherwise lol!

Our scan's in about 3 weeks...I reckon boy!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm guessing it is a girl Allison! Hope all goes well on Monday!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 30, 2009)

When my sister was pregnant, I specifically asked her and her husband NOT to tell me if / when she found out their sexes - both babies turned out to be girls, and more importantly, perfectly healthy and interested in everthing, including a few things their mother would rather they weren't (eg hedgehog poo)!


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Alison,

I'm guessing it'll be another girl. Glad to hear your husband is back home and is on the mend  and that your bs levels have settled down again. I would be pretty tempted not to tell them about the hypo's too because lets face it they'll only tell you off even if the rest of your levels are good. Let us know how the scan goes and what sex baby is 

Emma xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 2, 2009)

Any news for us? xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 2, 2009)

yesss alison dont keep us hanging im excited for you lol xx


----------



## allisonb (Nov 2, 2009)

*It's a BOY!!!*

Everything is looking fine, he's normal size and all ok.  My 9 year old son hasn't stopped smiling since I told him, bless.  So, just need to think of a name now, we'd agreed on a girls name but can't agree on a boys name.....

Didn't get away with blood pressure this time though, consultant decided enough was enough and has put me on a low dose of methyldopa but didn't seem to think I will need anything for blood pressure once the baby has arrived.

Ax


----------



## rachelha (Nov 2, 2009)

That is great news, glad it is all going well

Rachel


----------



## Steff (Nov 2, 2009)

wwooooo great news hun glad all is well x


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 3, 2009)

Damn I guessed wrong! great news for your family and your son. Shame about being put on the blood pressure tablets but like you said hopefully you won't have to stay on them once the baby is born


----------



## chezpez (Nov 3, 2009)

Congratulations! xx


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 5, 2009)

Cool!  Glad he's going to have an enthusiastic big bro!  

Our little boy is convinced we're having a girl...not sure where he's got this idea from but he's clinging to it with all the tenacity of a 2 1/2 yr old!...hope he's not too disappointed if it's not a girl!  Guess we'll find out in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Tasha43x (Nov 8, 2009)

Awwww congratulations Alison!


----------

